# Free Mp3... the LURCH



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Random find today.. a song from Ted Cassidy, better known as Lurch!
http://staffannouncer.com/blog/audio/lurch.mp3


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Good one. I saw that 45 rpm record on sale a while back on ebay, but it went way higher than I wanted to pay for it. I found it online also a month later or so. I did get this Addams Family recording though:

*Addams Family Soundtrack by Vic Mizzy*

You remember that episode of The Addams Family where Lurch sings? One of my favorites.


----------

